# Slot Car Track for Dirt Late Models



## Hottle19

Here are a few pics of my 1:24 Scale Slot Car track. I detailed it to look like an actual dirt track. There are more pics on my website. www.outbackmotorspeedway.com


----------



## buzzinhornet

Nice track and I like the details you have going on.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hottle19

Thanks! I decided to build a track and I wanted it to look as close to the real thing as possible. Lucky for me I work at my fathers sign company and thats how I was able to make the signs, billboards and guardrail. Plus I can wrap the slot car bodies that I make.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW- thats a F'N Awesome Speedway :thumbsup: . Although I Model~n~Race in HO, I also have a love for 1/24 scale, and your dirt track is Incredible


----------



## eastside johnny

*dirt track/late models*

H.O. scale dirt track racing...*The Dirt Track at Stark Street Speedway*
......formerly *S*heffield* L*ake *O*val *T*racks International
1st two pictures of the field from The Dirt Cup 2005
3rd picture from the same race
4th picture of the whole track (5X9) with the Sheffield Hills off road in the infield


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Sorry to further add to the HiJack, but WOW Johnny ! Those cars and Track are Sweet !
BTW- are these bodies converted from diecast, or are they resin cast ?








_______________________________________________
Also, what can you tell us about that inner course that looks like Off Road or a MX track ?


----------



## eastside johnny

Ralph, I thought that this might get your attention!.....the cars in the pictures are all die cast bodies on Tyco pan chassis. Put them together in the 90's. I also have two sets of 24 each with resin bodies from H.O. Models. One set is mounted on XT chassis and the other on T-Jet/Johnny Lightning chassis

The off road course is four lane & built using old lock & joiner track. Bridges, culverts, squeeze sections, wiggles, & a couple spots with crossovers too!
NO place to go fast! Rough driving is encouraged.
We run the off road Tyco Nissan pickup trucks with the knobby tires & also the Tyco Aero Hoppers & Turbo Hoppers. It's very much NOT like anything else we race. We even did a team race three hour enduro on the off road. NUTS


----------



## eastside johnny

Hottle19 said:


> Here are a few pics of my 1:24 Scale Slot Car track. I detailed it to look like an actual dirt track. There are more pics on my website. www.outbackmotorspeedway.com


Hottle19, Nice track (lots of correct details!) & nice cars. I'm sure that your races are a blast. Was looking around at your website & noticed that your bodies are styrene, not Lexan. I'm not into 1/24th scale but are styrene bodies common? The "For sale' bodies are very good looking.

Just wondering if you've ever seen any pictures/posts of a track that was done with non-hardening modeling clay between the lanes to simulate a dirt surface?
I don't remember where it's located or even where I saw the pictures but it's pretty cool too


----------



## gonegonzo

Great track , web site and program you have going on there Hottle . 

While I race T-Jets and some limited other HO on home circuits , I also race 1/25th scale cars at Mark's Model World in Canton , Ohio . It too is a bull ring Tri-Oval . Having experience with 1=1 dirt cars , I can attest that the adrenalin and excitement is still there minus comming home with black and blue marks .

My daughter lives in Fredricksburgh , Va and I pass thru Windchester somtimes on my way to her house . I'll keep and eye out for your new schedual and try to make a visit if it's an open track .

Keep up the good work .

Oh , I used to corrispong with an HO oval racer out of Winchester . His first name was Joe but I forget his last name . I just thought you might know who it is .

Regards , Gonzo


----------



## Hottle19

Sorry guys I have been busy for the past few months and didn't get to look at this site! 

Eastside Johnny...That is a awsome ho scale track. We used to race ho's ourselves before we built this 1/24th scale track. Just seemed like the intrest around here went away for the ho's. As far as the styrene bodies go I'm not sure if they are common or not. I don't think they are as most places run lexan. But its easier for me to get the styrene plastic and they seem to be tuffer. I used to run lexan noses on front of the cars until I developed my own mold for the noses we run now. The new ones are styrene also and seem to hold up better than the old lexan ones. I'm glad you liked the details at the track. I'm currently working on a light system using led's to try and make a realistic light that works. If it does I plan to have a "night" race with the shops lights off and only the track lit up.

gonegonzo....Feel free to stop in anytime! Fredericksburg isn't far from us at all. The new schedule is up now! If you stop in on race night I'm sure we can dig a car up for you to run and give it a try if you would like.


----------



## bondoman2k

Umm..I just went to the website..and got a BIG black screen that said it was HACKED?  Sure hope something didn't hit my puter! My firewall is on, don't look like any probs, but you just may wanna see what happened. (The Outback track that is)
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Hottle19

Hopefully it will be fixed soon. This happened over the weekend and the guy that has the server my site is on got hacked and he had to restart it for me and that fixed it. Hopefully thats the problem again.


----------



## Hottle19

Website is fixed!


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

Do the cars drift and is there any video ?


----------



## Hottle19

Yes the cars do drift some. But much like real racing the straighter you can keep your car the faster you are. The begining of the night the cars are usually loose and then as the night goes they tighten up. We run protrack natural rubber tires on the rear. So as the laps get put on the track rubber starts to get laid down. As far as video goes I have 3 posted on youtube. One is a slow walk around the track the other 2 are incar cameras. One from lane one and the other from lane 8. Just search Outback Motor Speedway and you will find them. I plan to add more video once the season starts.


----------



## Hottle19

I thought I would share some pics of the lights we just installed at our track!


----------



## eastside johnny

Hottle, The track looks cool under the lights! How was the racing?
I did lights on an H.O. oval almost 30 years ago & by the end of the first night, about a third of them were OUT! That was the only time but I'm planning to try it again this coming year. One of the tracks in our North Coast H.O. circuit has added lights this year. The first night was interesting, but the "strobe effect" gave some guys problems. The track owner doubled the lights by adding more in between what he had and the most recent try was a lot better but we didn't go completely dark in the room either. We had some indirect bounced lighting at the other side of the room behind us which didn't put any light on the track itself but seemed to make everything/everyone more comfortable for racing and still had the complete effect of racing under the lights. (kind of like a full moon night) I've been able to get some good "close up" shot of the cars with just the track lightning and they have a very realistic look to them. Love it! Please keep us posted with more pictures and info.


----------



## Hottle19

The racing was awsome under the lights. On the initial start I think we all went into the first corner 8 wide not knowing what to expect! LOL It was a different experience but it was really cool to see how the cars reflected in the lights. We used led bulbs for the lights and had alot of trouble when we were building them. We kept loosing lights as we installed them. But after alittle google research I found out I needed resistors on the lights and now they are very dependable! The track in in our 2 bay garage. So what we did was turned all of the lights off except for the light on the garage door opener in the bay beside the track. Which was also over the pit area. So that gave off the same moonlight effect you had. The track was still only lit up with its lights but that gave some light in the pit area so knowone was falling over the tables. We plan to have more races under the lights. We have had nothing but positive feedback from the racers about it. The night that we used them we had twin features. So the first feature was run normal and the second at "night".


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Racing under the lights is terrific . . . back in '94 when I first built up my bullring oval I strung white lights on poles around the track and we raced outside in the summer -- What a blast! I even went to the second floor of the house and got a 'blimp' shot of the track all lit up :thumbsup:

Nice looking llittle speedrome ya got there


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

We have met each other once or twice briefly & I worked with your Uncle. I will have to make that looonnnng trip across town to see you guys run, I know I will not be able to just stand & watch before I want to race too. (a trip from the west side of Winchester to the east side is about 15 minutes) 

If I can get my stuff in order I will get you guys to come over and race some HO LM's on the high banks of Carolina Motor Speedway!


----------



## Hottle19

Sounds good! Are season starts October 19 but right now we have some guys coming out on tuesday nights for open pracitce from 6:30-8:30. Feel free to stop by on a tuesday if you want. Heck I'll even give you a car to try out while your here. It's addicting. We just got sponsored by 2013 world100 winner John Blankenship and the NDRL series! They add to the sponsors we already have that includes Lucas Oil and DirtonDirt. Do you race Ho's with Frenchy Bennignton?


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

No I have never met Frenchy I am just playing around in my basement. I need to get some timing & scoring up and running. Also more of a permanent setup is in need too. 

Yeah thanks for the invite to use a car. Your just like a drug dealer. Give me the 1st one & then make me pay for everyone after that. Thanks again.:wave:


----------

